# fur selling



## trapper (Nov 9, 2005)

i was woundering who sells there furs green and who sell them streched


----------



## cooner_jeff (Oct 16, 2005)

first time ever sellign furs was this weekend. sold them green. guy said he'd give me same price even if they were in teh round.


----------



## ARhunttrap07 (Dec 5, 2007)

cooner_jeff said:


> first time ever sellign furs was this weekend. sold them green. guy said he'd give me same price even if they were in teh round.


 im new a this but what do you stretch em for anyway?


----------



## ARhunttrap07 (Dec 5, 2007)

im new at this but why do you stretch em anyway?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I heard it is so the fur dont shring when it dries.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I stretch all of my fur. For me it's just part of trapping. I average better on my fur as well. If you are only selling a few animals you wont really see the difference in price but if your selling 300 **** and 100 coyotes and your getting an extra $3 to $5 for your fur being properly put up then you can see where it would pay to put up your fur. The sense of pride of putting up your own fur is a great feeling and once you get the hang of it, it's really not that hard.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ill second what ndtrapper said it just wouldnt be right for me to not put up my own furs


----------



## trapper16 (Dec 12, 2007)

i caught a black coyote an was wondering wut he might be worth?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't trap, just call predators but I started putting up my fur this year. For me it's an appreciation thing. I like to look at the furs everytime I walk into the garage. I think they are gorgeous.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> I like to look at the furs everytime I walk into the garage


I agree 100%. The first time I walk into my fur shed after selling my furs I get a lonely feeling inside. The fur shed looks so bare with out those furs hanging there.


----------

